# لو مهندس انتاج ... فيد واستفيد !!



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء على قلبي (مهندسي الانتاج)

لو حضرتك مهندس ... انتاج ايه رأيك تفيد وتستفيد

الموضوع عبارة عن اقتراح يفيدنا جميعا ان شاء الله

ويتلخص ان كل عضو من (مهندسي الانتاج) يعرفنا بنفسه وسنة تخرجه ومجال عمله

وبذلك يكون عندنا فهرس للاعضاء ومجال خبرتهم ليسهل علينا مساعدة بعضنا البعض

وكمان عشان نعرف المجالات المختلفة اللي ممكن يشتغل فيها مهندس الانتاج

وسأبدأ باسم الله

الاسم / محمد (اختياري)

سنة التخرج / .... (اختياري)

الخبرة/ 

1- الرسم والتصميم الميكانيكي(اتوكاد & كاتيا)

2- ألات التعبئة والتغليف (بانواعها)

ياريت كل القسم يشارك معانا لتعم الفائده

في انتظار تفاعلكم ....

:84:
​


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة طيّبة أخي الكريم

أخوكم / محمود مرزوق

خرّيج هندسة المنصورة 2010

الخبرة

الرسم والتصميم كاتيا وأوتوكاد

أعمل في شركة لتصميم ماكينات وحاليا أصمّم ماكينات أخشاب

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## HOSNIMAM (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه رأيكم 

اخوكم العجوز / حسنى احمد امام

هندسة حلوان - 1984

خبرة 22 سنة فى مجال صناعة وانتاج الكابلات الكهربية ( المتخصصة )

اعمل حاليا فى السعودىة ( نائب مدير الانتاج )

اى سؤال فى مجال انتاج الكابلات انا تحت امر الشباب​


----------



## frindly heart (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحب بالاخ محمود والمهندس حسني 

فين المهندسين ...


----------



## frindly heart (24 يوليو 2011)

نرجو المشاركة لتعم الفائدة والتعارف وتوظيف الطاقات


----------



## shobedo (24 يوليو 2011)

عبدالله يوسف
هندسه الازهر 2009
اعمل في مجال الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك


----------



## eng mohamed musad (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : محمد 
خريج هندسه اسكندريه 2010
العمل في مجال inspection lifting & acc. 
و شويه NDT


----------



## eng mohamed musad (24 يوليو 2011)

هو ايه (كاتيا ) ده ؟؟ حاجه ز الاتوكاد كده ولا ايه ؟؟ يا ريت لو في توضيح


----------



## ashraf97 (24 يوليو 2011)

ياريت يا بشمهندسين انا محتاج لخبراتكم الكبييره 
انا طالب بهندسه تصنيع وتكنولوجيا الانتاج 
السنه اللى جايه بكالوريوس ومحتاج اعمل مشروع بس ما يترميش فى السطح يكون قوى 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى با افكار او باى معلومه


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

eng mohamed musad قال:


> هو ايه (كاتيا ) ده ؟؟ حاجه ز الاتوكاد كده ولا ايه ؟؟ يا ريت لو في توضيح



برنامج كاتيا ياسيدي هو برنامج مختص بالتصميم الميكانيكي وهو احد البرامج cad/cam

بمعنى انك تستطيع رسم جزء هندسي بهذا البرنامج كمنظور ثم توصلة بماكينة السي ان سي للتشغيله عليها

فهذه فكرة ليست دقيقة ولكنها للتو ضيح

وهو يشبه برنامج سولد وورك لو سمعت به

وبالتوفيق


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (25 يوليو 2011)

الاسم: سامح صفى الدين 
مهندس انتاج- حلوان -2003
اعمل بمجال فصل الهواء cryogenics


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

ashraf97 قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندسين انا محتاج لخبراتكم الكبييره
> انا طالب بهندسه تصنيع وتكنولوجيا الانتاج
> السنه اللى جايه بكالوريوس ومحتاج اعمل مشروع بس ما يترميش فى السطح يكون قوى
> ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى با افكار او باى معلومه



اخي اشرف 

حقيقة ليس عندي افكار ولكن بالمنتدى بعض الموضوعات تتلعق بسؤالك

وعلى فكرة جميل ان يكون عندك الرغبة في عمل مشروع قوي 

ولكن لقدد مررنا بمثل ما انت فيه الان وطمحنا طموحات ولكن لايوجد امكانيات لتطبيقها

لانه تقيد امكانيات الكلية وطبعا المشروع بتصرف عليه من جيبك وفي الاخر صدقني هتقول يارتني اخدت مشروع تكاليفة قليلة وتجيب في تقدير كويس

هذا لا يحبطك ولكني احكي لك الامر الواقع الذي مررنا به

وبعد التخرج لم نستفد بالمشروع كما تتخيل

ولو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت امرك

وبالتوفيق


----------



## الحصنلوجي (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....

الاسم : محمد يحيى العمري 

المهنه : طالب هندسة انتاج و الات 

الجماعه : جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 

المستوى الدراسي : رابعه بكالوريس 

المنطقة : المملكة الادرنية الهاشمية 

العمر: 21 سنه

تاريخ الولادة : 23 /8 / 1989


----------



## frindly heart (30 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيييق


----------



## a.adel (3 أغسطس 2011)

الاسم / احمد محمد عادل محمد النجار
الجامعة/ المنصورة
سنة التخرج / جديد نوفى يوليو 2011
ادعولى بقى اشتغل


----------



## frindly heart (5 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يابشمهندس احمد .. والف مبروك


----------



## سميرسعيد (5 أغسطس 2011)

الاسم:/سمير الرديني 
جامعة عدن 
خريج 2009
مهندس صيانة ميكانيكية الات تعبة في السعودية


----------



## مساعد فني (6 أغسطس 2011)

علي محمد
الكلية التقنية
في اوج الدراسة
فني ميكانيكي​


----------



## المهندس احمد عاشور (10 أغسطس 2011)

انا مهندس احمد عاشور 
خريج 2009 
ولسه مااشتغلتش 
ياريت لو فى فرصه قدام اى حد ياريت محدش يبخل علينا 
دارس اوتوكاد


----------



## المهندس احمد عاشور (10 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت يا جماعه حد يفدنا فى شركات الخرسانه الجاهزه وايه دور مهندس الانتاج فيها ارجو الرد بسرعه لو سمحتم


----------



## إسلام عمارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

إسلام عمارة 
23 سنة 
لسة متخرج يوليو 2011
عقبال ما اشتغل يا رب
ادعولى
​


----------



## mr.teli (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ابراهيم محمد الزهراني 
طالب بكلية التقنية بجدة
سعودي الجنسيه
العمر 19 سنه
خريج الثانويه العامه بنسبة 91%
ان شاءالله استفيد منكم 
لاني على مشارف التخرج اخر سنه 
وراح ادخل البكالريوس ان شاءالله نحتاج خبره من المهندسين
ونحتاج بعض المعلومات لتطوير مانحن عليه ولكسب الشيء الكثير
موفيقن يأخوان وبأذن الله نصيب كل واحد فينا بيجيه*


----------



## frindly heart (20 أغسطس 2011)

منور يااخ ابراهيم

وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## mr.teli (21 أغسطس 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> منور يااخ ابراهيم
> 
> وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله



النور نورك ياغالي 

واشكرك على الترحيب


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (22 أغسطس 2011)

أحمد عادل ذكي
مهندس ميكانيكا قوي خريج 2009...اعمل مهندس انتاج منذ التخرج
مهندس موقع وتفتيش علي اللحامات لأعمال الصناعات الحديدية
خبرة سنتين في الأعمال الحديدية بمختلف أنواعها
خبرة 8 شهور في تانكات البترول API653
أي استفسارات انا تحت امركم ودي بياناتي 0164472924 & [email protected]


----------



## temo10150 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم مهندس/حاتم محمد عبد المنعم
سنة التخرج 2006
الخبرات العملية
شركة مياه الشرب 
الشركة المصرية للكابلات الكهربائية
شركة الجيزة للكابلات
شركة بنى سويف للعزل الحرارى
ويشرفنى ان اكون عضو فى هذا الجروب


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوكم م / احمد 
انتاج حلوان 
احترف برنامج Solid Edge 
ويمكنكم مشاركتى من خلال الرابط
*لتحميل نسخة Solid Edge احدث الاصدارات يمكن من خلال الرابط التالي: *
*http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/
*​


----------



## Engineering Ali (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Good day evry one
im Engineering Ali Thaer from iraq
i wok as a production Engineer with 
chines company (petrochina) in the south of iraq
im 22 years old
im gratulation from bassra collage
thank you so so much
bueatiful subject


----------



## frindly heart (21 سبتمبر 2011)

منور يابشمهندس علي

وجزاك الله خيرا والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------

